# standalone ejb container



## Guest (8. Jul 2007)

hallo,

kennt jemand von euch gerade einen standalone ejb container der so downloadbar ist? also ohne servlet container, javamail etc. 

besten dank


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2007)

JBoss Microcontainer: http://labs.jboss.com/jbossmc/docs


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2007)

Wenn es dir nur um JPA geht, dann schau dir die drei an

JBoss Hibernate,
Oracle Toplink,
Apache OpenJPA (ziemlich neu, wird aber, wie alle Projekte von Apache, sicher ganz gut werden)


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2007)

danke für die antworten,

beim jboss microkernel gibts aber kein jts oder täusche im mich da  ???:L. wollte eigentlich schon alle funktionalität die man auch zur verfügung hat wenn man den ejb container eines normal jee appserver verwendet.

nein es ging nicht bloss um jpa.


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2007)

Vergiss den JBoss Microcontainer, es scheint nur ein Ersatz für JBoss JMX zu sein.
Es gab aber bei JBoss etwas ähnliches, wo man EJBs ohne Server, in einer Art Microcontainer
betreiben konnte.  ???:L 
Vielleicht findest du bei Oracle etwas. Der OC4J ist relativ klein.


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2007)

Ich hab's, es war das hier bei JBoss

http://labs.jboss.com/jbossejb3/downloads/embeddableEJB3?action=a


----------



## Guest (9. Jul 2007)

yeah genau das  :toll:


----------

